# Article: Bella Barista has renewed their Coffee Forums UK Sponsorship for another 12



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?360-Bella-Barista-has-renewed-their-Coffee-Forums-UK-Sponsorship-for-another-12-months


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

This has got to be good news and reflects a good partnership between CFUK and BB.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I totally agree!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This most certainly is great news.

The traffic is two way as well. Many new members have been referrals from Bella Barista.


----------



## daveevans (Jul 5, 2014)

just bought a eureka grinder from bella barista, turned up next day with a bag of coffee to calibrate and another to try thank you. Now just waiting for my rancilio to even ship from amazon to try it out properly. delivery was fantastic texted me in advance and gave me a 1hr window. Wish i'd bought my machine from there too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2014)

This most certainly is great news.

The traffic is two way as well. Many new members have been referrals from Bella Barista.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

You have shared very useful information...........


----------



## AlexCosta (Aug 19, 2014)

Good news, I'm new to the forum and I'm happy it will continue to be supported. I'll visit Bella Barista soon.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Glenn said:


> This most certainly is great news.
> 
> The traffic is two way as well. Many new members have been referrals from Bella Barista.


I came here having found BB first


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Great news


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jsdp01 said:


> Great news


You're a tit


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> You're a tit


Blunt and to the point. Nice.


----------

